# Identify these spiders!



## Betty (Dec 12, 2003)

More photos taken by my sweetie:
(I wish my macros could get this good!)












_ all photos copyright Oleg Volk_

These species can be found in Tennessee, USA. Looks like some kind of orb weaver and crab spider, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Betty (Dec 12, 2003)

another spider:





_photo copyright Oleg Volk_


----------



## Bug collecter (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Betty _
> *another spider:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a beauty Betty i wish we had more intresting spiders in the UK  .


----------



## Venom (Dec 13, 2003)

Pic #1  Achaearanea tepidariorum  - American house spider.

Pic #2 Xysticus sp. - crab spider

Pic #3 Agelenopsis sp  - grass spider. 

All harmless and beneficial. Nice macro work by the way. What camera / lenses were used, if I may ask?


----------



## raftergoblin (Jan 7, 2004)

I used a 100mm macro lens on a D30 or 10D Canon digicam, and flash on a cord. f11 to f16, 1/125s or so.


----------



## Jakob (Jan 8, 2004)

I love these pictures! Absolutely amazing! Thank you!

Later, 

Jake


----------



## ArachKnight (Jan 11, 2004)

*Nice set of photos*

Those are some of the best spider photos I've ever seen!  Well done! Any more pics of jumpers?

Joel


----------



## nemesis6sic6 (Jan 13, 2004)

*hmm*

Pic number one looks like L. geometricus but then again seeing were you come from I'm not sure there are any in that area(or am I wrong?)

any ways yeah very nice spiders I specially like number three awesome shot


----------



## Venom (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes, A. tepidariorum looks very similar to L.geometricus. They have slightly different patternings and abdomen shapes, however, and the geometricus is not known to be in her area. You can also see sort of sideways that the spider lacks the prominent orange-red hourglass that L. geometricus has.


----------



## cricket54 (Jan 30, 2004)

Your first picture is what the female brown house spiders I
have here look like. Some are darker colored then others,
but they are all a mottled brown color.
Sharon


----------

